# Weekend Walnut Logging



## gvwp (Feb 3, 2013)

With the frozen ground here in Indiana I've been able to catch up on some logging. Here are a few really nice Walnut logs. Over the next few weeks most of this will become table leg stock, thin stock, bowl and turning blanks.

[attachment=17771]
[attachment=17772]
[attachment=17773]
[attachment=17774]
[attachment=17775]


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice score!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2013)

What a shame to turn all that into smalls. Down here it's hard to find walnut with such lovely wide sapwood. Especially in the crotch.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2013)

I am coveting that crotch... I see Kevin has got designs on it as well.


----------



## gvwp (Feb 3, 2013)

I have my eye on the large crotch as well. There is an 8' 6" log on the end of it which should yield all clear and then about a 4' section of what should really be a bit of large nice crotch wood. 

Yeah Kevin I wish we had logs that had _less_ sap. That's the problem with the sap ring. It takes large logs to get clear leg stock which does not contain any sap at all and is free of center pith. Wide all dark lumber is another product which is in high demand but I rarely cut really wide 4/4 Walnut lumber because the price on lumber doesn't justify cutting these beauties into simple 4/4 lumber. The 50 acres this tree came from has around 20 trees this size or larger but I haven't been able to talk the owner into harvesting them. Had to take out a second mortgage to be able to get him to let me cut this one. :dash2:


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 3, 2013)

gvwp said:


> I have my eye on the large crotch as well. There is an 8' 6" log on the end of it which should yield all clear and then about a 4' section of what should really be a bit of large nice crotch wood.
> 
> Yeah Kevin I wish we had logs that had _less_ sap. That's the problem with the sap ring. It takes large logs to get clear leg stock which does not contain any sap at all and is free of center pith. Wide all dark lumber is another product which is in high demand but I rarely cut really wide 4/4 Walnut lumber because the price on lumber doesn't justify cutting these beauties into simple 4/4 lumber. The 50 acres this tree came from has around 20 trees this size or larger but I haven't been able to talk the owner into harvesting them. Had to take out a second mortgage to be able to get him to let me cut this one. :dash2:



Thats the problem with walnut trees, everybody thinks they are worth a giant fortune. Ive seen really crappy yard trees posted for sale with $10,000 price tags on them.....


----------



## gvwp (Feb 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:
 

> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > I have my eye on the large crotch as well. There is an 8' 6" log on the end of it which should yield all clear and then about a 4' section of what should really be a bit of large nice crotch wood.
> ...



You know it and it makes is very difficult to buy Walnut on the stump. Especially when they really _are_ nice trees. So many people bring 10 and 12" logs into the mill and expect thousands of dollars. Really large and good quality Walnut is rare anymore.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2013)

gvwp said:


> . Really large and good quality Walnut is rare anymore.





If that were true walnut prices would be as high as "rare" woods that are "really large and good quality". Where are BW prices right now? Well under $3MF. There's no shortage of big walnut right here on my owned and leased timber land. 

"Really large and good" is not a NHLA grade. Less sap is not always better either but that's a different subject.


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 4, 2013)

gvwp said:


> Over the next few weeks most of this will become table leg stock, thin stock, bowl and turning blanks.



What? No gunstock blanks?? :cray: Gary


----------



## gvwp (Feb 4, 2013)

Kevin said:


> gvwp said:
> 
> 
> > . Really large and good quality Walnut is rare anymore.
> ...



I'm referring to really large (36" and up) and true 4SC. The type of stuff that can't be touched for less than $15bf on the stump. Its extremely rare anymore. I have only seen these types of trees in state parks here in Indiana. Thing is the state parks won't harvest these trees even if they are damaged by a storm. :dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2013)

gvwp said:


> ... Thing is the state parks won't harvest these trees even if they are damaged by a storm. :dash2:



Same here in Texas. The hire mulch companies and grind them up for gardens.


----------



## sleevecc (Feb 4, 2013)

gvwp said:


> With the frozen ground here in Indiana I've been able to catch up on some logging. Here are a few really nice Walnut logs. Over the next few weeks most of this will become table leg stock, thin stock, bowl and turning blanks.
> 
> pretty stuff!!!


----------

